# 

## gore_student

!
,     : .  .   .      ,  , ,   .  .. 
 !

----------


## 1

-  .    ?  ?

----------

> -  .    ?  ?


  .     ,     ...

----------


## 1

.        . 
  -  . , , , , ....       ! 
 ,     ,

----------


## .

*gore_student*,    ,          .          :Wink:

----------


## 1

. . ! - ...   ,    :Smilie:   -     !  ?

----------


## .

.  -   .                     :Wink:

----------


## max3477

, -   .

----------

